# Took Delivery of my model 3 yesterday!



## jasonm163 (Sep 12, 2018)

Just going to post some pics as though you have never seen a white tesla model 3 (because i love this car).

Delivery experience was fantastic, went to the service center at my appointment time and they had it all set up and ready to go, gave me as much time as i needed and walked me through every feature on the car (although i already knew most since im obsessed). After maybe 20 minutes they brought it out front for me and off i went.

One thing I am confused about is that I did not receive any temporary tags? I am just driving around with absolutely nothing on the car. I live in Texas so I am not sure if there is a reason they did this. Every car I have purchased always had temporary tags. Any people out here have this same experience and can assist? I do not want to be getting pulled over or receiving tickets.

I will say I like the aeros much better in person than i thought i would. I had already ordered the center caps and lug covers to use with the aeros off but now i'm thinking I may keep the aeros on.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Thank you for posting, as this is my exact config, and I've found very few pictures of the white interior with white exterior. I shall be stealing copies of your pictures to show to people as "my car" -- at least until I take delivery.


----------



## jasonm163 (Sep 12, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> Thank you for posting, as this is my exact config, and I've found very few pictures of the white interior with white exterior. I shall be stealing copies of your pictures to show to people as "my car" -- at least until I take delivery.


Haha feel free to! You are going to love it. Yeah white on white is a bit unique. It is fantastic.


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

Congrats!

And you got the white dash trim too!


----------



## jasonm163 (Sep 12, 2018)

Karl Sun said:


> Congrats!
> 
> And you got the white dash trim too!


The white dash trim instead of wood comes with the white interior package


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

jasonm163 said:


> The white dash trim instead of wood comes with the white interior package


Except when it doesn't. 










Ref: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/white-seats-w-wood-dash-from-the-factory.8956/


----------



## DrM47145 (Oct 15, 2018)

What the heck???
That is not a configuration you can chose from.


garsh said:


> Except when it doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

jasonm163 said:


> The white dash trim instead of wood comes with the white interior package


 Well, it's *supposed* to come that way. But it doesn't always.

As pictured above there are some (many?) that came with the wood dash trim with white interior. Mine white interior also has the wood dash trim.. I call it the "four-leaf unicorn".


----------



## jasonm163 (Sep 12, 2018)

Woah that is crazy. I've never seen that. Probably just a rare mistake. Going to be collectors edition at some point.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Definitely a mistake.

Hopefully rare.


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

garsh said:


> Definitely a mistake.
> 
> Hopefully rare.


 There's a thread on this subject here somewhere.

My best guess is the count is between 10 and 30.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Karl Sun said:


> There's a thread on this subject here somewhere.


I provided a link to that thread underneath the picture.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@jasonm163, I was wondering if in your showroom picture, are the windows on your car up or down? If up, it is a very interesting comparison with the other car in the background with the black interior.


----------



## jasonm163 (Sep 12, 2018)

@Bigriver front windows down, back window is up. I now have the windows tinted. See photo here

::EDIT FOR SWIPE TO TYPE TYPO::


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@jasonm163 - Nice. What % did you go with and how are you liking it?


----------



## jasonm163 (Sep 12, 2018)

@Bigriver Love it so far, it was the darkest you can legally get in the front two windows (in TX i believe its 35%) and the back windows i got 20%.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

jasonm163 said:


> Just going to post some pics as though you have never seen a white tesla model 3 (because i love this car).
> 
> Delivery experience was fantastic, went to the service center at my appointment time and they had it all set up and ready to go, gave me as much time as i needed and walked me through every feature on the car (although i already knew most since im obsessed). After maybe 20 minutes they brought it out front for me and off i went.
> 
> ...


Very nice. Congrats on the car. I waited until after 5 PM for delivery last night just to get my tags. I talked to Hilary about 5 times this week getting status. From the time they apply for your tags it takes 36 to 48 hours to get the temp one back. They do a nice job of laminating them for you, but you can do that at home in some fashion. They can email them to you since you live a ways from them. To answer your question, yes, it is illegal to drive, even a new car, in TX without the plates.

Cool to see at least a couple of white ones in there together. This was the scene last night.


----------



## GateFather (Nov 1, 2018)

I went with Midnight Silver Metallic and the 19" wheels and black interior but my second choice (and it was a CLOSE second) was white with white interior and the aero wheels (same as you). The main reason that the MSM won out is because you can't tint front windows in NJ AT ALL and with white i'd want to tint the front and back windows to 30-40%. Anyways beautiful car! How are you liking it? I pickup today at 1:30pm EST in NJ!


----------



## jasonm163 (Sep 12, 2018)

GDN said:


> Very nice. Congrats on the car. I waited until after 5 PM for delivery last night just to get my tags. I talked to Hilary about 5 times this week getting status. From the time they apply for your tags it takes 36 to 48 hours to get the temp one back. They do a nice job of laminating them for you, but you can do that at home in some fashion. They can email them to you since you live a ways from them. To answer your question, yes, it is illegal to drive, even a new car, in TX without the plates.
> 
> Cool to see at least a couple of white ones in there together. This was the scene last night.


Haha that is awesome with all those black ones in there. Yeah they finally emailed me the paper tags so i have them on for now. Didn't laminate it though so Ill have to print another or two to keep it from looking horrible until my real plates come in.


----------



## jasonm163 (Sep 12, 2018)

GateFather said:


> I went with Midnight Silver Metallic and the 19" wheels and black interior but my second choice (and it was a CLOSE second) was white with white interior and the aero wheels (same as you). The main reason that the MSM won out is because you can't tint front windows in NJ AT ALL and with white i'd want to tint the front and back windows to 30-40%. Anyways beautiful car! How are you liking it? I pickup today at 1:30pm EST in NJ!


That is hilarious because MSM with the 19" was my second choice! I had to battle between those two configurations. Loving the car so far, I bet you are crazy excited for pickup. Hope you have a great delivery experience.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Looks fantastic, congratulations.

I think the Aero's look really good on white M3's (also decent on black, but I prefer the looks with the caps on my car).


----------



## ChristianZ (Nov 10, 2018)

I was ordering a MSM when they found an Obsidian Black LR AWD for me. Congrats on the car!
BTW, I thought we could tint rear windows in NJ to 35%?


----------

